# Rhynchocattleya Tokyo



## Brabantia (Jun 22, 2012)

An hybrid between Rhyncholaelia digbyana and Cattleya Dupreana (C.warneri x C. warscewiczii). A rigorous winter dry rest period is necessary to reach the flowering. 
In 1901 Charles Maron (a French hybrider) has created Cattleya Madame Charles Maron (Rhyncholaelia digbyana x C. warscewiczii) the flowers aspect is very close to the one I show you today.


----------



## nikv (Jun 22, 2012)

I love the frilly lip!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2012)

So Do I!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wonderful lip!!!!!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful lip!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't have many Cattleyas for several reasons, but I'd pick this one up in a heartbeat!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 23, 2012)

Beautiful flowers !!!! great elegant shape, lovely colors, and of course great dygbiana-like lip (I have one dygb. flower open right now) !!!! Jean


----------



## Ruth (Jun 23, 2012)

I bet it smells really good too!!!!


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments.
@Ruth: effectively the flowers emit a sublime odor , but only four days after the flowers deployment.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful! I think people should remake some of the earlier primary hybrid cattleyas like Dupreana and Madame Charles Maron... They sound interesting..


----------

